# opticle drive not found

## carpman

Hello, using kde and having issues with my optical drive.  If i clean reboot then all is fine and i can load and burn cd/dvd but after that it does not work?

k3b or any other burning software cannot find the optical drive and so won't load?

I have tried restarting dbus hald but not change.

any ideas?

cheers

----------

## redwood

Are you using k3b:3.5?

Are there any error message in your log files?

Presumably your optical drive is some /dev/sdX

What symlinks does udev create for {cdrom, cdrom1, dvd, dvd1, ...}

If your symlinks aren't there, does "udevadm trigger" re-create them?

Does your /dev/sdX still exist when k3b can't find your optical drive?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your /etc/fstab file.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## carpman

Hello, ok i have upgraded to kde4 and still have this issue!

This is a real pain and need to get it sorted asap as contant rebooting ot burn an image is not good.

when it occurs i see this error

dmesg

```

hda: request sense failure: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: request sense failure: error=0x20 { LastFailedSense=0x02 }

hda: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

```

fstab

```

dev/sda1       /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime                  1 2

/dev/sda5       /               ext3            noatime                         0 1

/dev/sda6       /usr            ext3            noatime                         0 2

/dev/sda7       /var            ext3            noatime                         0 2

/dev/sda8       /opt            ext3            noatime                         0 2

/dev/sda9       /home           ext3            noatime                         0 2

#

/dev/sdb12                      swap            swap                            sw

/dev/sdb5       /home/games     xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

/dev/sdb6       /var/tmp        xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

/dev/sdb7       /opt/games      xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

/dev/sdb8       /usr/src        reiserfs        notail                          0 2

/dev/sdb9       /usr/portage    reiserfs        notail                          0 2

/dev/sdb10      /home/scratch   xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

/dev/sdb11      /home/win       xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

#

/dev/sdc5       /home/storage   xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

#

#

##NFS mounts

#192.168.1.7:/storage/michael_images    /home/michael/My_Images-N       nfs     rw      0 0

othello:/mnt/Backups                    /mnt/Backups            nfs     rw,nfsvers=3,hard,intr      0 0

othello:/home/storage                   /home/network_storage   nfs     rw,nfsvers=3,hard,intr      0 0

#

#

#

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            users,noauto,rw         0 0

#

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

----------

## redwood

The error message indicates a hardware issue with your cdrom (hda).

Have you tried reconnecting the power and bus cables for your cdrom, maybe something's loose.

Or maybe your power supply unit (psu) is failing. 

I had a cheap OEM 600W psu in my desktop that began failing 

after I installed a more powerful graphics card, 

a pair of terabyte drives, plus extra gig of ram and harddrive coolers.  

600W should have been plenty of power to drive all my new hardware, but I started

getting "request sense failure" messages and write errors on my brand new disks. 

Then one day I rebooted, and the psu was dead. So I splurged on a 880W Hiper psu, 

and my computer has been running fine without any problems ever since.

----------

## carpman

 *redwood wrote:*   

> The error message indicates a hardware issue with your cdrom (hda).
> 
> Have you tried reconnecting the power and bus cables for your cdrom, maybe something's loose.
> 
> Or maybe your power supply unit (psu) is failing. 
> ...

 

Nope don't think it is this as have good quality psu with sufficient power and get not other indicators of power issues.

What i do get on reboot is problems unmounting file systems, /var /usr and /var/tmp (/tmp linked to /var/tmp) all cannot be unmounted during reboot.

```

/dev/sda6       /usr            ext3            noatime                         0 2

/dev/sda7       /var            ext3            noatime                         0 2

/dev/sdb6       /var/tmp        xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

```

I am beginning to think this is file system error, one odd thing that happens is that right click copy stops working in konsole.

I think that something is being corrupted in /var/tmp which where i have users kde tmp dir linked to, it is this that foobars k3b but not sure what and how it happens.

My drive setup is raid on Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1210 4-Port PCI-Express to SATA RAID Controller, i have set it up with 2 drives in mirror except for cache and tmp partitions which are raid0.

will do a spinrite test on drives tonight.

----------

## ndse2112

Is your user in the following groups: plugdev, cdrw, cdrom?

I had problems with k3b on kde4 recognizing my sata hard drive. I was in the plugdev group, 

but adding myself to the cdrom and cdrw group solved my problem.

```
gpasswd -a <username> group_name
```

and then relog and see if that makes a difference.

----------

## carpman

 *ndse2112 wrote:*   

> Is your user in the following groups: plugdev, cdrw, cdrom?
> 
> I had problems with k3b on kde4 recognizing my sata hard drive. I was in the plugdev group, 
> 
> but adding myself to the cdrom and cdrw group solved my problem.
> ...

 

Ok i was not in the cdrw group, but as said before i have no issues burning cd or dvd, the problem is that suddenly kd3 is no longer able to find blank media.

I can burn 2 or 3 disks in  the space of a few hours but then for no apparent reason if still have k3b open it will not see blank media, if is is closed it will not open, just see splash screen and that is it. A hard reboot is required to get it working again.

----------

## carpman

Still have this issue?

Pretty sure it not  hardware issue, as another side effect is not being able to right click in konsole window?

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

 *Quote:*   

> Hello, using kde and having issues with my optical drive. If i clean reboot then all is fine and i can load and burn cd/dvd but after that it does not work?
> 
> k3b or any other burning software cannot find the optical drive and so won't load?
> 
> I have tried restarting dbus hald but not change.

 

I (and a friend) have the same problem. In a nov 17 2009 post to

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-775391-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

I explain why I now longer use K3B

----------

